# My acrylic 40+ gallon tank is ready to go but stand is not solid



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

It's difficult to judge the sturdiness of the stand from those pictures, but I will say that an acrylic aquarium needs a solid base. You will have to put something on top (the 3/4 inch thick maple hardwood you suggested might work).


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

3/4 on the top, and wrap 3 sides with 1/2 or 3/4 ply to prevent the stand from racking. You can keep the front open or build doors for it. But if you wrapped the sides and the top with ply, the stand will be plenty strong.


----------

